# Lucasfilm fires 'The Mandalorian' star Gina Carano after offensive social media posts



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2021)

Sad to read this today. I really liked her character on the Mandalorian.  I found the Mandalorian was able to exemplify women being strong smart and awesome without it looking forced or like identify politics.


Lucasfilm fires 'The Mandalorian' star Gina Carano after offensive social media posts​*Gina Carano, who starred as the unassailable warrior Cara Dune in "The Mandalorian," won't appear in any future Star Wars projects after she shared offensive social media posts, including one that compared Nazi Germany to the current political landscape.
Lucasfilm fired Carano Wednesday, calling the social media posts she made that day "abhorrent."
Link to the dark side*



I think Gina Carano signed Cara Dunes death warrant last year when she stood up to bullies on Twitter. Perpetually offended Twitter goers noticed she didn't have a gender listed on her profile, and they demanded to know why and that she put one in. When she refused she became their next crusade. Faced with bullying, intimidation and threats she threw gas on the fire by changing her gender to beep/bop/boop. Talk about sitting on your own light sabre.

She's made some contentious comments about mask wearing and voter fraud as well, but her latest tweet was the nazi reference that pulled the plug.



> “Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors…even by children. Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views,”



Government making neighbors hate each other? No idea where she pulled that idea from.


----------



## CBH99 (12 Feb 2021)

Next thing you know, she's going to make a crazy comment about neighbours being able to secretly rat each other out on a 'hotline' set up by the government.  Craaazzzyyyyyy talk.

Good for her for telling people to basically bugger off on Twitter.  Who cares if she fills in the gender profile?  Like honestly...


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Feb 2021)

Wait... weren't these the people who compared the last US government to the Nazis?


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Feb 2021)

Haters gonna hate no matter what


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (12 Feb 2021)

The part I found most hypocritical was that in essence Disney fired an actress for her words of warning about what happened in the past, and a call to be aware of those dangers going forward. Meanwhile Disney conspires with the Communist Party of China that is currently executing a holocaust against its own Uyghur population using this exact methodology.  Paint the minority as subhuman, isolate and disposses that minority as you imprison, torture and execute them out of existence, as the majority Han rush in to maximize their gains.  And Disney is fine with ALL of it as long as they get their profits.  So if Disney is really so "woke" maybe they should call out the CCP for their vile actions, instead of firing an actress for her potentially prophetic words.


----------



## Weinie (12 Feb 2021)

Cdn Blackshirt said:


> The part I found most hypocritical was that in essence Disney fired an actress for her words of warning about what happened in the past, and a call to be aware of those dangers going forward. Meanwhile Disney conspires with the Communist Party of China that is currently executing a holocaust against its own Uyghur population using this exact methodology.  Paint the minority as subhuman, isolate and disposses that minority as you imprison, torture and execute them out of existence, as the majority Han rush in to maximize their gains.  And Disney is fine with ALL of it as long as they get their profits.  So if Disney is really so "woke" maybe they should call out the CCP for their vile actions, instead of firing an actress for her potentially prophetic words.



Then they came for Disney —and there was no one left to speak for Disney.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2021)

ModlrMike said:


> Wait... weren't these the people who compared the last US government to the Nazis?


It's okay to call the government AND your neighbors _nazis. _It's just not okay to suggest nazis turned people neighbors against each other and hint that it's the same behavior that's happening now.


----------



## Navy_Pete (12 Feb 2021)

It's funny, I read the articles and then found the offending tweets; even the previous ones seemed more like minor dumbass things. She's kind of an idiot for the anti mask bit, but the descriptions in the reports of what she was supposed to have tweeted was far worse than what she actually said.

Using the Holocaust or Nazis as a reference is almost always a bad idea though, unless you are talking about actual genocides or real fascist government tactics in use that got pulled out of the Third Reich playlist. Even if she didn't intend to diminish the seriousness of the Holocaust, you should probably know by now that people aren't going to react rationally when you even mention it as a comparison.

Given that she was probably already on Disney's warning list, just seems really dumb to keep tweeting unfiltered stupidity instead of letting your PR people handle things. Sure, say whatever you want, but don't complain about consequences afterwards.


----------



## Furniture (12 Feb 2021)

While I'm not a fan of why she was fired, nor the way she was demonized by the Twitter outrage mobs, I am kind of glad she's gone.

I found he character boring, and lifeless... If it means more screen time for Katee Sackhoff, I think it's a positive for the series both from an acting, and a story perspective.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (12 Feb 2021)

Just to play the devil's advocate role, if anyone has a friend or acquaintance who is an industrial hygienist, ask them about their thoughts on the mask mandates.  I have one and to say he thinks they are a total waste of time if not enforcing N95 standards (with no valves), would be a dramatic understatement.  The surgical masks and cloth masks just make him laugh (combination of huge pore size and air gaps around edges) and may do more harm than good due to accumulation of bacteria and mould on the interior of the masks due to improper cleaning.  That being said he is just trying to keep his head down at the moment as there is zero tolerance for alternative viewpoints out there.  He runs a real financial risk as a significant portion of his business is to municipal government and feels he cannot speak freely as he is confident it would lead to his company immediately being black-balled for future contracts. Hard to have good scientific debate when knowledgeable people are afraid to raise their voices out of fear of the consequences.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Feb 2021)

Navy_Pete said:


> Given that she was probably already on Disney's warning list, just seems really dumb to keep tweeting unfiltered stupidity instead of letting your PR people handle things. Sure, say whatever you want, but don't complain about consequences afterwards.


Maybe. She could just be the type to speak for herself (for better or for ill) and not let a PR team speak for her. Pretty sure she even had death threats over the Twitter pronoun thing. Crazy.

When I read what she said I don't see her playing down the seriousness of the holocaust. If anything it's a pensive warning.



Furniture said:


> While I'm not a fan of why she was fired, nor the way she was demonized by the Twitter outrage mobs, *I am kind of glad she's gone.*
> 
> I found he character boring, and lifeless... If it means more screen time for Katee Sackhoff, I think it's a positive for the series both from an acting, and a story perspective.


I wouldn't be surprised if not fitting the Disney Princess imagine had something to do with it as well.


----------



## Furniture (13 Feb 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if not fitting the Disney Princess imagine had something to do with it as well.


Anything is possible, but I imagine it is almost entirely based on the Twitter mob... Some people seem totally engrossed in it. 

As soon as I heard about Twitter I knew it wasn't for me. What good can be done in 144 characters? It seems like the perfect tool for dumbing complex ideas down to the most simplistic and often radical forms.


----------



## Quirky (13 Feb 2021)

Cdn Blackshirt said:


> That being said he is just trying to keep his head down at the moment as there is zero tolerance for alternative viewpoints out there.



Beep bop boop. Follow the masses, wear a mask, shut up. Why do you hate grandma?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2021)

Cdn Blackshirt said:


> Just to play the devil's advocate role, if anyone has a friend or acquaintance who is an industrial hygienist, ask them about their thoughts on the mask mandates.  I have one and to say he thinks they are a total waste of time if not enforcing N95 standards (with no valves), would be a dramatic understatement.  The surgical masks and cloth masks just make him laugh (combination of huge pore size and air gaps around edges) and may do more harm than good due to accumulation of bacteria and mould on the interior of the masks due to improper cleaning.


I'm not sure how this got into a "Star Wars" thread, but here's some thoughts for your "friend":

N95 masks have to be fit tested.  Who is going to do that?

N95 masks are in short supply and should be reserved for health care workers and other medical first responders.

It is already _known_ that surgical masks don't stop 100% of the virus, however, they are effective at _slowing down_ transmission.

As far as bacteria and mould on the inside, he's full of shit.  Unless people are using the same mask for weeks on end.  

Myths about Masks and Other Coronavirus Facial Coverings


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2021)

You know since the destruction and fall of the ACTUAL Nazi party in 1945, I don't think their has been a bigger proliferation of that title than the last few years... 









						Godwin's law - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
					






					simple.wikipedia.org


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Feb 2021)

PMedMoe said:


> N95 masks are in short supply and should be reserved for health care workers and other medical first responders.



I'll add little caveat to this, PMedMoe. Actually a big caveat: Medical personnel think too much of themselves with those N95 masks. There are other people out there who need them more than you do.

I work in two fields, that deal with abatement of moulds or asbestos for instance, and work with dangerous volatile chemicals in industrial and farm settings. We need our NIOSH N95, N99 or N100 masks, as the case may be, a lot more than medical personnel do. Have you ever noticed that standard medical surgical masks have been deemed enough for ... well even surgery, before this broke out. Before Covid 19, somehow those make were sufficient for medical purposes, unless dealing with some specific maladies such as Ebola, for instance.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2021)

Oldgateboatdriver said:


> I'll add little caveat to this, PMedMoe. Actually a big caveat: Medical personnel think too much of themselves with those N95 masks. There are other people out there who need them more than you do.
> 
> I work in two fields, that deal with abatement of moulds or asbestos for instance, and work with dangerous volatile chemicals in industrial and farm settings. We need our NIOSH N95, N99 or N100 masks, as the case may be, a lot more than medical personnel do. Have you ever noticed that standard medical surgical masks have been deemed enough for ... well even surgery, before this broke out. Before Covid 19, somehow those make were sufficient for medical purposes, unless dealing with some specific maladies such as Ebola, for instance.


Yes, I do agree with you.  There are surgical N95 respirators as well as industrial N95 respirators, the main difference being that he healthcare versions have to be certified to be substantially resistant to fluids.


----------



## Remius (13 Feb 2021)

I ended up with a small amount of N95 masks before the pandemic broke.  Was going to Australia and it was recommended to bring them due to the bush fire smoke covering the country.  Came back just as the pandemic was starting.  Wasn’t a hoarding issue or anything just bought some here before they were to become scarce.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Feb 2021)

I have a stack of P100 canister filters for a mask I have when I’m painting with VOCs or welding with zinc-plated metal...haven’t dug into those yet.  Waiting til the Congo-variant of COVID hits our shore until I break out those...


----------



## Navy_Pete (13 Feb 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Maybe. She could just be the type to speak for herself (for better or for ill) and not let a PR team speak for her. Pretty sure she even had death threats over the Twitter pronoun thing. Crazy.
> 
> When I read what she said I don't see her playing down the seriousness of the holocaust. If anything it's a pensive warning.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was pretty nuts. And I agree with her that the hyper partisanism is a pretty standard totalitarian playbook move, but she can't really criticize one side while supporting the other side doing the same thing.

Twitter is probably the worst platform on the internet to 'speak your mind' though. Actual nuanced conversations don't exist on a lot of the interwebs, and pretty much impossible at 144 characters.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Feb 2021)

Navy_Pete said:


> Yeah, that was pretty nuts. And I agree with her that the hyper partisanism is a pretty standard totalitarian playbook move, *but she can't really criticize one side while supporting the other side doing the same thing.*


If she's supported one side over the other I haven't read it (mind you I wasn't looking either).  media seems to be going out of their way to refer to her as _conservative_ actress Gena Carano

The offending tweet seemed pretty ambiguous to me.


----------



## Navy_Pete (13 Feb 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> If she's supported one side over the other I haven't read it (mind you I wasn't looking either).  media seems to be going out of their way to refer to her as _conservative_ actress Gena Carano
> 
> The offending tweet seemed pretty ambiguous to me.


Yeah, I don't twitter (guess I'm not getting promoted), but didn't see anything that was should have been terribly controversial when I browsed her history (but I guess things could have been deleted). There was some vaguely critical of the BLM protests, and some stolen election/election fraud nonsense, but nothing particularly strident, and not even close to the kind of hyperpartisan nonsense that is on Fox everyday.

It seems to be some kind of narrative that she's a right wing nut, but honestly think it's massively overblown and a good example of a social media couchtivism wave to get her fired. I don't get it, but then I actively avoid echo chambers so think both groups are insane idiots.


----------



## quadrapiper (14 Feb 2021)

Re: masks, N95s are pretty bog standard in carpentry settings, especially working with pressboard (masonite, homasote, etc.) and other creators of fine dusts. Would be nice to see the scope widened on some of the "leave those masks for those who need them" messaging, as well as on the pushback to antimask silliness.

As far as effectiveness of lesser masks... every little bit helps. The sort of person who's getting mould in a mask's probably the same sort who can't figure out why they've always got foot fungus and weird rashes.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Feb 2021)

I use a facemask that has valves and charcoal filter. I bought three, leave one in each car and every few weeks cycle the spare and wash the mask, valves and replace the filter.


----------



## TCM621 (14 Feb 2021)

What exactly was offensive about her tweet? Was it the fact she compared Republicans to Jews or Jews to Republicans?  

It might have been the reference to Nazis as bad seeing as Walt Disney was a noted Nazi sympathizer. They may have taken that personally. They clearly couldn't be mad about comparing today's situation to Nazi Germany because that has been a non stop take from the left since Bush was in office.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Feb 2021)

TCM621 said:


> What exactly was offensive about her tweet? Was it the fact she compared Republicans to Jews or Jews to Republicans?
> 
> It might have been the reference to Nazis as bad seeing as Walt Disney was a noted Nazi sympathizer. They may have taken that personally. They clearly couldn't be mad about comparing today's situation to Nazi Germany because that has been a non stop take from the left since Bush was in office.



When the Jerusalem Post confirms Walt was not an anti-Semite, I tend to believe them: 

'No truth in claim that Walt Disney was an anti-Semite'​








						'No truth in claim that Walt Disney was an anti-Semite'
					

Upcoming four-hour documentary on entertainment legend's life attempts to uncover the "human Disney."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## TCM621 (14 Feb 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> When the Jerusalem Post confirms Walt was not an anti-Semite, I tend to believe them:
> 
> 'No truth in claim that Walt Disney was an anti-Semite'​
> 
> ...


This article from the Jewish press disagrees.








						Walt Disney, Mickey Mouse, And The Nazis
					

Walt never met with Hitler, but it is beyond dispute that the Fuhrer adored Disney’s work.




					www.jewishpress.com
				




Regardless, it isn't a clear picture but there is a difference between a Nazi sympathizer and an anti-semite. They were not always one and the same. Some people undoubtedly went for the Facism and accepted the antisemitism and vice versa. Walt Disney was clearly friendly to the Nazi regime as were many prominent Americans at the time. Personally, I don't care. He is dead and I still love to watch Dumbo, Fantasia and all my other Disney favorites.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Feb 2021)

Quirky said:


> Beep bop boop. Follow the masses, wear a mask, shut up. Why do you hate grandma?


It's "bippity bobbity boo". I should know - a grandfather to a Disney princess here.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> It's "bippity bobbity boo". I should know - a grandfather to a Disney princess here.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Feb 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


>


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

TCM621 said:


> This article from the Jewish press disagrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walt Disney’s political beliefs could not be any less significant to most people.  All those Disney movies we grew up watching were great ☺️❤️

Now if they could stop destroying Star Wars, that would be great.... not everything needs to include every race, sexual orientation, belief system, etc etc.  Like seriously.   It’s an evil empire being fought against by small groups of rebels... just leave the PC nonsense out of it.  PLEASE 😭😭🙏🏻


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

Hey, on the topic of PC nonsense...

who was the hottest / best Disney princess, and why??  😈


----------



## kratz (16 Feb 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Hey, on the topic of PC nonsense...
> 
> who was the hottest / best Disney princess, and why??  😈


Lisa Simpson.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Hey, on the topic of PC nonsense...
> 
> who was the hottest / best Disney princess, and why??  😈


Queen Elsa by far - tall, blonde, regal bearing etc. I met her in Disneyworld.


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

I'm going with Princess Jasmine.

Dark, exotic, has a pet tiger, sneaks out of the palace at night, and stabs a bad guy...  giggity


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Feb 2021)

Since Mulan is the only Disney movie I believe I've seen,....does that make me bi?


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Since Mulan is the only Disney movie I believe I've seen,....does that make me bi?


haha  ummmmmmm....  _shrug_


----------



## Weinie (16 Feb 2021)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Since Mulan is the only Disney movie I believe I've seen,....does that make me bi?


Maybe you are Bam*bi. *And maybe Thumper isn't actually your childhood friend, but suppressed BDSM leanings. But I'm not a psychiatrist.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Hey, on the topic of PC nonsense...
> 
> who was the hottest / best Disney princess, and why??  😈



Dude, I went on a Disney Cruise with my kids who spent alot of their time hanging out with the Princesses.

The correct answer is, of course: ALL OF THEM


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

Recommend a Disney cruise?  I've always wanted to check one out


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Feb 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Recommend a Disney cruise?  I've always wanted to check one out



I must admit I was  big doubter initially, but it was a first class experience all round. 

Something for everyone, especially if you do the Alaska route, which is full of random whale watching, mountain ogling and other stuff (I like to do but no one else in my family does).


----------



## FJAG (16 Feb 2021)

CBH99 said:


> Recommend a Disney cruise?  I've always wanted to check one out


Absolutely. Very family friendly. Nice shows, fair ports of call (basically everyone goes to more or less the same place except Disney has it's own island for the last day - we were in the Caribbean but they have other cruises as well) with separate pool/deck areas for adults, teens and little kids. Nice stage shows.

We sailed on the Wonder when she was new (4th one I think) and the slightly smaller ship format was very intimate. Terrific meals. They have three restaurants and you rotate through them with your same table guests and wait staff.

🍻


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Feb 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Dude, I went on a Disney Cruise with my kids who spent alot of their time hanging out with the Princesses.
> 
> The correct answer is, of course: ALL OF THEM


Two here and while they are all nice Elsa is the babe!  Cinderella was cute too 😊


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Feb 2021)

We did a Disney cruise out of Galveston a few years ago.  Amazing time.  They have their own private island SE of Florida that they bring you to for a day.  

I have sailed the Navy way, I've sailed Disney, Princess, Royal Carib, and Norwegian, and they all have their bonuses.

The Navy way - you get a weekend in port.  Friday night to Monday morning.  You can actually go and see stuff on your time.  We won't talk about meals and 1000 soup.  

Disney - 'spendy, but very friendly, helpful, and we got premium access to the theme park in Florida, plus their private island.  Food was quite good.  Excellent kid programs onboard - allowed us to bring our own booze onboard.

Princess - Reasonable price. Good overall - food, service, etc.  Didn't stand out, but was good.  I'd consider repeating.  VERY strict on bringing your own booze onboard.  Good thing I had a couple of plastic flasks. 

Royal Carib - Slightly higher price point.  No programs for young kids.  Strict about booze.  AMAZING meals. Same table staff assigned to you each night for your suppers, and they got along great with our minions.  (Learned names on first night, knew us from then on - great people!) 

Norwegian - Price between Princess and Royal Carib, good value for the money though.  Can bring a bottle of wine from ports back onboard with you for supper when you're in port.  great programs for the teen-age kids.  

My wife has also done River cruises in Europe with her sister and had a great time.  Rhine cruise from Amsterdam.  Small boat (150 passengers) with amazing scenery and stops.


----------

